# Oil Preference?



## wrj (May 18, 2013)

Read numerous threads and articles on this and many many boards and the only consistently inconsistent item is the type of oil used in conversions. Seems lots of peeps prefer grape seed oil however I've used cottonseed oil back '03 when "homebrewing" was at it's infancy  under the impression that STP viscosity of cotton seed oil was better for filtering.

Anyhow, what oil do you prefer to use and why?


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jun 3, 2013)

Mct thin to win..


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 3, 2013)

Mct is the oil used in synthol products takes month to clear the site, won't it slow aas absorbtion is its stuck in the carrier oil?

Plus you will end up with a big ass lol if that's your main site.

For me so far:
Grapeseed
Rapeseed

Sesame and safflower are common also as carrier oils,

I don't understand why castor oil is used, from what iv read its thick and takes longer to clear the site than mct, the body finds it dificult to break them down in the if injected into the muscle apparently.

I read 1 article that said castor oil cal leave permanant deposits and or hang around for years, not good that.  

Pharma companies use arachide oil which is a nut oil, usp grade isn't the cheapest lol. Organon sustanon is arachide oil.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 3, 2013)

Also cottonseed is known for having imflamatory properties so probably not the best oil to use for aas injections, there's a study on the net I read last year about cottonseed. 

Out of these:
Seseame
Safflower
Cottonseed
Castor oil
Grapeseed

Grapeseed is the only oil with health benefits from having good fats in it from what iv read, and why gso along with being cheap and thin, is why its used


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Jun 3, 2013)

As I mentioned in another thread-

One of the best is apricot kernel oil


----------



## billyboy72 (Jun 3, 2013)

Does anyone just use straight EO all the time?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 4, 2013)

billyboy72 said:


> Does anyone just use straight EO all the time?




You could but its costs more and some guys like there injections as natural as possibly so only use solvents when they need it, 

Also some have reported bad reactions at the inj site from eo, but if your fine with it then you can use it, will make it a very smooth and thin.

Depends how much volume your injecting tho ie if your on grams of test ew do you realy want all that solvent in you?

You can make your aas higher concentrations with 100% eo tho ie:
400-500mg/ml test
500-700mg/ml Deca
800-1000mg/ml eq
250-300mg/ml Tren 
200-250mg/ml mast e
200mg/ml primo e
150-200mg/ml testp,mastp,trenac.


----------



## panzerfaust (Jul 9, 2013)

I'm just guessing at this but since cotton is not edible they probably spray all kinds of nasty pesticides on the crops. I like grapeseed oil because you can get high quality stuff right in the supermarket,not USP grade but you are adding BA,BB and filtering it. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## kinglewy (Jul 9, 2013)

I recently switched to apricot kernel oil from grapeseed and I have to say that it seems to be a bit smoother and goes through 29 gauge slin pin real good.


----------



## Sqwattz (Jul 10, 2013)

Don't know if this is true and I definitely don't have any studies to back this up but I read that cottonseed does the best job of dispersing the hormone. I was also under the impression that most pharm grade labs use this, but I'm new to all this and still forming an opinion. As of now GSO and Cottonseed seem like the top two contenders with safflower a close third. I've read safflower can be so thin that it tends to ooze out of the injection site. Never heard of MCT untol now.


----------



## Collinb (Jul 10, 2013)

They base it off viscosity, allegirc tendencies, and a few other factors.   Like cottonseed is not a high allergen compared to others and has a good viscosity.  Its also highly available for cheap.  

I like EO and GSO, I have used canola oil a lot and it has great viscosity


----------



## paak (Jul 10, 2013)

What is MCT? I've used grapeseed & cottonseed. I like both.


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Jul 10, 2013)

paak said:


> What is MCT? I've used grapeseed & cottonseed. I like both.



MCT- medium chain trglyceride... Palm kernel oil, Fractioned coconut oil,


----------

